# Tripple play in Matagorda for the HOGS!12-14-08,Capt. Hollis Forrester



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Gosh guys what a fabulous day for the HOGS! I had a group down from Houston, a 2 cooler "Luna Nueva" Bobby Barringer, Jarron "2 cooler also", and Jesse .I called up Captain Dustin Lee the night before and asked if he wanted to jump on in and said Heck Yah! So the 5 of us rolled out to the flats and Corky chunking began at 8:00 am. Well the day began fast and furious with several keeper trout to our stringers rather quickly, but the big girls were to come around 10:00 am and man were they there! I just happend to stumble up on an area as I was wading that grasped my curiousity, and you know how it goes "curiousity will either leave you a big fat 0 or it will pay off big time". What Im saying is we went straight to an area where we were on some good fish the day before but I just had to linger off and take a look and taking the risk of having Capt. Dustin Lee woop my a#%, It's always a battle between us 2!, LOL, he's a hell of a fisherman and ya just gotta watch guys like that, lol,, he'll beat me or i'll beat him, just a quarrel we have on all of our trips we have together, it just makes us better fisherman i believe.. Anyway I got in this area and the 2nd cast was a beauty that went 29" and 8 1/2 lbs. Well I called the guys over there and 10 minutes later Captain Dustin Lee banged a beauty that was a mold to mine that went 29" and 8 1/2 lbs . Well I had to get even and got a big girl in that went 28" and 7 3/4 lbs.. This was all in about 30 minutes... Capt Dustin brought a beautiful Red fish that was 28" on the dot and we all brought in some more keepers during this 1 hour window,,,"just an awesome time" ! I'll have to brag on the guys I had , they were some troopers that stuck it out the whole day chunking those slow moving Corkies . " It was a pleasure to fish with you guys " , your always invited back on my boat! Good Night Guys and Gals, I'm draggin and very tired..
www.capthollisforrester.com
www.matagordabayfishingguide.com
Yall Give Captain Dustin Lee or Captain Hollis Forrester a call if you wanna chase some big Hogs this winter, we'll work hard for you, we promise!:cheers: " all these big gals were released " to swim and make baby's!


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

SWEEEEEEEET CATCH Guys...


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

I have to say partner, you are pretty hard to beat sometimes. Thought I was going to catch up with ya when I caught my big 29 incher right after you released yours. Think I could of maybe caught ya if I would have not lost my favorite lure on my next cast. Oh well, maybe next time. LOL

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## JRAMEY (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice trout!!!


----------



## pdt818 (May 1, 2008)

It was a blast capt. Forrester! Great seeing you again capt. Lee! Can't wait to go with y'all again!!!

-Jerron


----------



## Snaggledtoothfreckelfish (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## sneekypete (Jan 11, 2005)

Nice fish guy's ...bring on the wind...lol


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

"maybe next time you say" LOL, I wouldn't hold my breath on that one my friend, LOL, but I wish you all the luck in the world partner! LOL, :biggrin:I can tell already it's going to be on next trip! LOL.


Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> I have to say partner, you are pretty hard to beat sometimes. Thought I was going to catch up with ya when I caught my big 29 incher right after you released yours. Think I could of maybe caught ya if I would have not lost my favorite lure on my next cast. Oh well, maybe next time. LOL
> 
> Capt. Dustin Lee
> Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
> ...


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys and gals for all the nice comments and pm's! There's going to be more to come...
www.matagordabayfishingguide.com 
www.capthollisforrester.com :cheers:


----------



## donniet (Jun 20, 2008)

Nice stringer! I cant wait to go with you after the first of the year.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

look here man! you ain't fooling any body! we all know you guys are just passing the same fish back and forth and taking shots of it! LOL!

Just kidding! I'm just wishin i was fishin!

LOL!



Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> I have to say partner, you are pretty hard to beat sometimes. Thought I was going to catch up with ya when I caught my big 29 incher right after you released yours. Think I could of maybe caught ya if I would have not lost my favorite lure on my next cast. Oh well, maybe next time. LOL
> 
> Capt. Dustin Lee
> Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
> ...


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Uh, don't believe i'd do that infront of 4 customers, LOL, thank it'd give ya a bad rep quickly, twitch , u just need to go fishing man, lol!:cheers:=twitch-twitch-reel;1850082]look here man! you ain't fooling any body! we all know you guys are just passing the same fish back and forth and taking shots of it! LOL!

Just kidding! I'm just wishin i was fishin!

LOL![/QUOTE]


----------



## reel love (May 21, 2004)

way to go guys. awsome fish.
michelle


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Can't wait either Donnie


donniet said:


> Nice stringer! I cant wait to go with you after the first of the year.


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

*Nice!*

Good Show there Hollis and Dustin. Stay on'em!

Marc


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

nice work


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*hogs!*

Awesome day guys!


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## eastmattycjh (Jul 22, 2008)

Hell of a day! :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

I had a helluva time Hollis!! Same with you Dustin. Jerron told me good things about you and I really enjoyed it! Don't forget to talk about all those dang "flyers" we saw!!


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Jesse Lee said:


> I had a helluva time Hollis!! Same with you Dustin. Jerron told me good things about you and I really enjoyed it! Don't forget to talk about all those dang "flyers" we saw!!


Thanks Jesse, it was great meeting and fishing with you as well. Jerron is one of my best customers and he is a heck of a guy too. Man you aint a kidding about all them "flyers" being all over the place. It's like them ducks know when I dont have my shotgun with me. LOL

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks you guys. We had a great time. If anyone is looking for a charter, be sure to give these guys a call. Great fisherman and great guys.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

We thank you Bobby for that! Captain Dustin Lee and I ran for a long time by ourselves, but now Him and I have found that we can work together and it's been a great pleasure ! He'll cover one end of the bay and I'll cover the other, then we put our facts together and create somewhat of a science to it, "lol" , it's true we look at all the facts, we study hard, and we pretty much eat, sleep, and dream fishing, its our lives! We plan on being here for a long time, we aren't going anywhere! We refuse to be drill sergeant guides, just not our thing! What we can promise to you is a down home, laid back atmosphere to where you can cut up and learn at the same time! How can you beat that???? Look us up guys and gals and we promise you a great time..
www.matagordabayfishingguide.com :brew:


luna nueva said:


> Thanks you guys. We had a great time. If anyone is looking for a charter, be sure to give these guys a call. Great fisherman and great guys.


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

Capt. Hollis Forrester said:


> We thank you Bobby for that! Captain Dustin Lee and I ran for a long time by ourselves, but now Him and I have found that we can work together and it's been a great pleasure ! He'll cover one end of the bay and I'll cover the other, then we put our facts together and create somewhat of a science to it, "lol" , it's true we look at all the facts, we study hard, and we pretty much eat, sleep, and dream fishing, its our lives! We plan on being here for a long time, we aren't going anywhere! We refuse to be drill sergeant guides, just not our thing! What we can promise to you is a down home, laid back atmosphere to where you can cut up and learn at the same time! How can you beat that???? Look us up guys and gals and we promise you a great time..
> www.matagordabayfishingguide.com :brew:


Thats the truth everybody. These guys are some funny SOBs. lol


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Lookin forward to hittin em Saturday Dustin!


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Durtjunkee said:


> Lookin forward to hittin em Saturday Dustin!


Same here Durtjunkee. Hope I can put you on some of these Monster Trout.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## pdt818 (May 1, 2008)

Don't worry durtjunkee, he'll put you on fish


----------



## TROUT & RED ASSASSIN (Nov 23, 2008)

*wow*

nice job


----------



## squirrelfish (Jul 25, 2008)

Now that's what I call some great fish ****, guys...way to go and nice report!


----------

